# 02 April 2018 Exotic Blanks Group Buy



## hcpens (Apr 2, 2018)

Welcome to the SECOND of MANY 2018 EXOTIC BLANKS Group Buys.
Opening date: 02 April 2018
Closing date: 06 April 2018

READ

                  STOP and R E A D

Please read this post in its entirety.

First, you must 
• Post to the "Exotic Blanks Group Buy Sign up" thread (SEE BELOW) and PM me with:
Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/exotic-blanks-group-buy-signup-154223/

• Order and entry are based on posting to the above thread first.

This group buy is limited to the 15 members already listed. Ed and I are limiting it to 15 members this time, so we can work out any issues and not have it affect many members. We promise to hold this GB every two or three weeks if demand is met. So if you do not make the first ten, please sign up, and I will then make another GB with the next ten members and so forth.

The benefit of going through this process with IAP and Exotic Blanks is you will receive the 50 pen discount without having to buy that amount, just 10 or more kits per person. All other items on their website are at the regular price stated at the time you order.

The idea is to have the 15 listed and NOTIFIED IAP members:
1. Go to their (Exotic Blanks) website After I have NOTIFIED you to proceed
2."login" or create an account,
3. Order a minimum of ten kits plus any other item they wanted. 

4. Proceed to check out WITHOUT paying, (select "will call in information") under “Payment Method” members would identify the order by placing the words "IAP GROUP BUY in the "Customers Notes" box, close without paying, but do accept the conditions (checkbox).

Then wait for me to get the order request from Ed, and then I will send a payment request to the member with a total to be sent to me by PayPay using Family & Friends, I will collect the money to pay Exotics. Exotics would ship to each customer individually.

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY
You must place your order by the method above by DATE, those not completing their order by that date will be skipped, and the next member in line will be given an opportunity to order. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order request back from Exotic Blanks

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, then your order will be canceled if your method of payment is charged to me.
I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I will try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

SHIPPING
Will be by Exotic Blanks – see Shipping on the website for question PM Ed at ed4copies

SHIPPING INSURANCE
Neither Exotic Blanks nor I will require that you pay for insurance but is highly recommended. Exotic Blanks nor I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves Exotic Blanks control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left Exotic Blanks hands, they not responsible for it. If you desire insurance, then add it to your order. We recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order.

This G.B. exercise is a volunteer service HCPENS is providing with the help of ED & Dawn; no rewards or payments have been requested by or for me.

If this is popular, then a spreadsheet will be compiled and used shortly so the members will not have to go to Exotic Blanks website and the ordering will be more in-line with the normal CSUSA Group Buys
__________________


----------



## hcpens (Apr 2, 2018)

This group of members names have been sent to Exotic Blanks and will be included in the 2 April Exotic Group Buy. I will notify you when you can go to their website and order.

Thanks

Robert Sherlock 
Talltim
Dr_N
whickman
RDH79
napagibb
Leo S. Long
Chief TomaToe
magpens
acc78
mbroberg
coulcd
djrljr
Thud 54963
gratz


----------



## magpens (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks Richard; thanks very much !!

I will be waiting impatiently for the starting gate to open !@!

I have a big order planned and can't remember if EB is restricting our Group Buys to Stock On Hand.


----------



## hcpens (Apr 2, 2018)

magpens said:


> Thanks Richard; thanks very much !!
> 
> I will be waiting impatiently for the starting gate to open !@!
> 
> I have a big order planned and can't remember if EB is restricting our Group Buys to Stock On Hand.



Yes, stock on hand, but I will check for you.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Apr 3, 2018)

order placed


----------



## whickman (Apr 3, 2018)

Order placed



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Talltim (Apr 3, 2018)

Placed my order early this morning. About two hours later I got a price verification from EB. 

The next step is a payment request from Richard?


----------



## Dr_N (Apr 3, 2018)

Order placed!

Many thanks again to Richard for heading this up and to Ed and Dawn for the excellent group buy opportunity!  I hope to submit many more orders in the future.

~Dustin


----------



## Leo S. Long (Apr 3, 2018)

Order placed.

Leo


----------



## magpens (Apr 4, 2018)

Order placed


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 4, 2018)

Order placed and confirmation email from EB


----------



## hcpens (Apr 4, 2018)

*Keeping Informed*



RDH79 said:


> Order placed and confirmation email from EB




Thanks for the update.


----------



## acc78 (Apr 4, 2018)

Order placed and confirmation email from EB as well, Thanks Richard and Exoticblanks!!


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Apr 4, 2018)

My order was placed yesterday and I received my adjusted total today from Exotic Blanks. A big thank you to all who made this happen.


----------



## Dr_N (Apr 4, 2018)

Just a heads up if anyone is missing their confirmation email from exotic blanks.  Mine went to my junk mail, even though I get their sale announcements and newsletters in my regular inbox.


----------



## magpens (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you for this heads-up, Dustin.

I did not get a conf. from EB.  Will look in my "junk"

EDIT:  Nope, not there.  I wonder if anyone else has been missed.  Or maybe it is still coming because it needs special processing for destination in Canada.


----------



## acc78 (Apr 4, 2018)

Mal, took a day to get my confirmation, if that helps!


----------



## magpens (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks, Chad.


----------



## Dr_N (Apr 4, 2018)

I submitted my order fairly late last night, and my invoice was received around 11:30 central time this morning

Also forgot to mention to double check the discount pricing, I found that one lot of kits in my order (chrome and black cigar) didn't discount enough.  I emailed them about the pricing and I got an updated corrected invoice in 20 minutes or less.  It has been a very smooth process so far.


----------



## magpens (Apr 4, 2018)

I also submitted very late last night PDT, so I am not surprised the conf. has not come yet.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 4, 2018)

Your order is correctly priced, but we need to pull and pack to get an accurate cost of shipping, Mal.  (Canada)

Will happen tomorrow.  We will let you know when the total is accurate--International requires more steps because of shipping, customs forms AND we check orders more carefully because of the cost of correcting errors!!!  All-in-all international takes about three to four times as long as domestic.


----------



## Talltim (Apr 4, 2018)

When do we PayPal?  Got the confirmation from EB.


----------



## hcpens (Apr 4, 2018)

You can PayPal to Handcraftedpens2012@gmail.com, thanks.


----------



## Dr_N (Apr 4, 2018)

hcpens said:


> You can PayPal to Handcraftedpens2012@gmail.com, thanks.


Do we need to wait for order confirmation from you first, or just go ahead and send payment?


----------



## coulcd (Apr 5, 2018)

I placed my order Monday night, but haven't received a confirmation.  My order #46774 shows that it is queued on the website.  Checked Spam folder, but no confirmation there either.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 5, 2018)

coulcd said:


> I placed my order Monday night, but haven't received a confirmation.  My order #46774 shows that it is queued on the website.  Checked Spam folder, but no confirmation there either.



My records indicate that I sent this, but I just (10:15 AM CDT, Thursday) sent it to you in email.  Please let me know if you do not get it!!!!


----------



## hcpens (Apr 5, 2018)

Please send payment as I am sending confirmation at this time.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 5, 2018)

I do not show orders received by  us for
Robert Sherlock or Gratz.  If you ordered successfully, please give me invoice number (search of our invoices did not find you)!!


----------



## coulcd (Apr 5, 2018)

Ed I received confirmation and Richard payment has been sent.  Thank you for putting this together.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 5, 2018)

Mal, I just sent you the final invoice in email.  

Ed


----------



## magpens (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you Ed, and please convey my greetings and thanks to Dawn.  What a super deal the IAP Group Buy is ! . Thanks for implementing.

I will finalize payment as soon as I hear from Richard.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Apr 6, 2018)

Payment sent


----------



## Dr_N (Apr 6, 2018)

Payment sent


----------



## hcpens (Apr 9, 2018)

All payments have been received and I believe all orders have been shipped, please post here when you have received your order.

Thanks to all that participated.


----------



## magpens (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you VERY much, Richard.  

For sure will post here on receipt of order !! . Could be 2 - 3 weeks, though ... the CDN Customs will have to have a look ! :frown:


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Apr 9, 2018)

I received my kits (and some blanks) in the mail today! This was an awesome opportunity, and I'll definitely be participating again if given the chance. I even got a complimentary pack of M&Ms with my order. What a deal!


----------



## acc78 (Apr 9, 2018)

got my order in the mail today! Thanks Ed, Dawn, and Richard!! Defiantly would participate again!!


----------



## Talltim (Apr 10, 2018)

Order arrived yesterday!   Everything looks great. 

Thanks Richard,Ed and Dawn.


----------



## napagibb (Apr 10, 2018)

Got my order yesterday
Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Leo S. Long (Apr 10, 2018)

Received my order yesterday. Thanks again to Richard,Ed,and Dawn. For there efforts to run this.

Leo


----------



## coulcd (Apr 10, 2018)

M&Ms arrived safely yesterday as well as all the other stuff too.  Thanks Ed, Dawn, and Rich.


----------



## Dr_N (Apr 11, 2018)

Received my order this afternoon, M&Ms and all!  Thanks again to all who made this group buy possible.

Dustin


----------



## whickman (Apr 12, 2018)

Got mine in yesterday, thanks to Ed, Dawn & Richard. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 12, 2018)

Got mine. Thank You!!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Apr 13, 2018)

Order came in yesterday. Thanks for putting this together.


----------

